# Excess skin and wrinkles?



## joecool911 (Jul 3, 2010)

My LaMancha seems to have more skin on his head/face and has wrinkles. Is this just a function of various growth patterns and he will grow into it? The alpine seems normal.


----------



## dremin (Oct 18, 2012)

Hi,
I think your goat may have magma mites, If your goat has irritated skin that has formed crusts that have wrinkled and thickened.So,I must say you must consult a vet for any such situations.


----------



## joecool911 (Jul 3, 2010)

No crusting or irritation noted. Ill be at the vet next week for castration. Will let you know what I find out. 7 months. Its time!!!


----------



## joecool911 (Jul 3, 2010)

Vet said normal buck feature during the breeding season.


----------

